

Ask HN: How do I sell an iOS app to a local dentist's business? - iOSConsultant

I recently began working as an iOS app consultant and in a few days I am meeting with the owner of a recently opened local dentist&#x27;s office (someone I know referred him to me), who could potentially be my first client.<p>How do I convince him that an iPhone app will be worth more to his business than what I charge ($4,000&#x2F;week)?<p>Most of the ideas for apps that I come up with for his business are neat and gimmicky, but they would not directly benefit his business by making&#x2F;saving money, which would make it harder to sell to him.<p>What is an app idea for this local dentist&#x27;s office that would save&#x2F;make his business money?
======
lsiunsuex
Email me some more information (if your interested) and maybe you can't sell
him the iPhone app as a service and not a flat out product, with a bigger name
behind it.

I run igniteDDS.com and I'm always looking for new things to provide students
/ dentists / etc... Maybe we can work together...

If you can turn 1 sale into reoccurring monthly income... you'll be better off
in the long run.

------
rnirnber
May I ask why you are trying to sell an App to someone who--according to the
description you gave--probably doesn't need it?

If he's your first client...the thing is people might want to contact him as a
reference point...and if he feels misled and disappointed, you probably
wouldn't want to use him as a reference...

------
fbpcm
[http://waitingroomapp.com/](http://waitingroomapp.com/)

